# Моя история



## patronne (27 Янв 2009)

Добрый день всем! Вначале хочу поблагодарить всех участников сайта за то что помогаете стольким людям! Хотелось бы сказать спасибо и создателем сайта, и модераторам и, особенно, врачам, и всем участникам! Вы делаете ОГРОМНОЕ ДЕЛО! В те дни когда мне было плохо, я перелопачивала сайт вдоль и поперек. Сейчас, когда мне полегчало, я просто считаю своим долгом рассказать свою историю. Кто то из участников заметил, что люди здесь появляются когда им плохо. И редко когда хорошо. Я хочу это опровергнуть. Прошу не воспринимать мой случай как совет или призыв к каким то действиям типа «делай как я».  Просто хочу попросить людей которым сейчас плохо не отчаиваться никогда и ни при каких обстоятельствах. Выход есть. Найдите свой. 

Мне 31 год. Поясница «дала о себе знать» в 14 – подняла на руки двоюродного брата 6 лет. За эти годы я испробовала многое в надежде справиться с недугом: врачей,  мануальную терапию, кинезитерапию, доску Евминова,  уколы, капельницы и т.д.  Плохое самочувствие смелялось острыми приступами и обострениями. В мае 2008 после занятий на доске Евминова я перестала ходить. Никого не обвиняю. Стараюсь никогда. Просто «перегрузила» себя тренировками. Но без  самодеятельности – выполняла ту нагрузку, которую рекомендовали. Все как у всех – сильнейшее воспаление. Уколы, таблетки – диклофенак, мидокалм, траумель S + дискус, Zeel-t, румалон, сирдалуд и т.д.и т.п. 

МРТ – в марте была протрузия L5-S1 - перед доской. В августе -  грыжи L3-L4 – 5.5мм, L5-S1 -6мм.  Снимки выложу. Грыжи хоть и не большие, но боли были сильные. По левой ноге – вниз до пальцев. Ходить могла только до WC. Душ – на четвереньках. Помогала сестра. Двое маленьких детей. Не люблю ныть. Многим людям ЗНАЮ бывает хуже. Просто было тяжело. Очень.  Так полгода. Улучшений нет. В городе все врачи – уже знакомые. Хирурги не хотели класть в стационар. Смысл? Только операция. Да побыстрей. Больше 2-х месяцев в таком состоянии для нерва нехорошо. Ох как нехорошо. Боролась. Очень уж не хотела операцию. Были свои причины. Помогал ваш сайт. Спасибо. Потом пришло неверие во всех и вся. Появилась мысль « Я все знаю про свою болезнь. Ну что вы мне тут впариваете? Все такие умные, а помочь реально никто не может» Хоть бы есть стоя. Хоть бы душ стоя. Хоть бы минуту без боли….

Искала врача. Своего. Нашла в Москве. Видела ее год назад по ТВ. Нашла ее телефон по и-нету.  Выслала ей снимки. Можно вылечить человека по телефону, не видя его имея снимки в электронном виде? Мне уже было все равно. Это была как последняя попытка. ЕЕ слова меня удивили: Тугой корсет – грудо-поясничый. Не снимать ни днем ни ночью. Уколов и таблеток лучше БОЛЬШЕ не надо. Если не можешь терпеть – простой анальгин. Побольше ходить. Лежать и спать на животе с подушками под животом – нерв быстрее восстанавливается ( я не врач – передаю ее слова). Ползать на четвереньках по квартире. Все. Я попыталась поверить. 13 октября было 5 месяцев как я лежала. С этого дня я стала выполнять то что она посоветовала. Хотя, что тут особенного выполнять? До 4 ноября я никаких результатов не ощущала. Все оставалось по-прежнему. 

После 4 ноября – началось улучшение. Семимильными шагами! Каждый день все лучше и лучше. Сначала я минуту могла походить по квартире, на сл. День 5 мин. Появился перекос вправо, но я ходила больше! Реально дольше! Когда я пообедала стоя – это было ЧУДО! Потом душ стоя! А 13 ноября я вышла на улицу! На 25 минут! Я не могла поверить!  Постепенно исчез перекос.    
Чем больше я себя нагружала (ходила), тем на след. День мне становилось лучше!!! Друзья до сих пор не верят что мне помогло ТОЛЬКО это. Перед Новым Годом я уже могла понемногу обходиться без корсета, начала сидеть. Не долго, но СИДЕТЬ! Это счатье – ходить и сидеть! Как многое люди не понимают – не понимают как они счастливы, только будучи способным выполнять самые простые действия! Сейчас я, конечно, не «гутаперчивый мальчик», но я СЧАСТЛИВА. yahooПоясница ноет, но я могу ходить! Уверенна, что со временем и это пройдет! Перед Новым Годом сделала еще одну МРТ – Там вспомнили: «А-а-а! Это вас муж летом на себе принес?» Грыжи никуда не делись: та что была 5,5 стала «до 5 мм», та что была 6мм стала «до 6мм». Как я сейчас объясняю мое прошлое состояние? Сильнейший мышечный спазм. Но это мое ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Здоровья всем!:drinks:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Фев 2009)

*Ответ:  моя история*

Пришло время!
Так и было во все века, полгода-год, вот и встал человек на ноги. Главное чтобы терпения хватило.
Интересно, а есть такие, кто туберкулез в наше время, лечит поездкой в Крым?


----------

